# Reading ...



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

That is my hobby ... only problem with that is I have to try what I read.  I learned to crochet at an early age but reading about it I had to try my hand at spinning and the list goes on and on ... You should have seen me with the Little House Books ~ Oh so many years ago. 

I'm not sure if it is a good thing or bad. lol

Did you know that Cleopatra soaked the sails of her ship in Rose oil? Just to let Antony know she was coming ??? LOL ... While I might not try that I might try my hands at rose oil! ... sigh ...

My husband at times has said he was going to take all my book from me ... they were to much work for him. 

What can I say ???

A few pictures of my spinning ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm an avid reader myself. 

Mostly fiction, but when I do get my hands on something that requires me to try it I hear complaints from my wife. 

"Not again...".


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I love reading, I dont know what I'll do when my Kindle gets filled up lol I wont want to get rid of any of the books on it. I just finished reading DragonBlade, I dont think it would be wise to attept to make anything from that book lol. I prefer fantasy books.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a huge Lord of the Rings fan so I understand loving fantasy fiction. 

The only thing I took and made my own from that series was second breakfast. I love the weekends.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm a huge Lord of the Rings fan so I understand loving fantasy fiction.
> 
> The only thing I took and made my own from that series was second breakfast. I love the weekends.


When AuntJoe says something about me having dessert after a big meal, I tell her I'm "filling up the corners." Not sure if that line was in the movie or just the book...Preeeecious.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken it's in the book.


----------



## KYChick (Jul 13, 2012)

*i agree*

I am an avid reader as well. Unfortunately I have to limit my reading time or nothing gets done around the house!  My son once said, after I picked up a book, "Oh no, Mom's in another book. We won't see her for a few days!"

I love fiction, but like you Sundancer, if I can read it, I can try it! If I have a question, its off to the library I go! I know that with the internet you can so much, but I like the feel of a book in my hands! lol


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

wish I could read my hobbies are making wine and beer, Rottweilers, chickens, saltwater aquariums, gardening.. love
home grow vegi's and fruits


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

cindy said:


> wish I could read my hobbies are making wine and beer, Rottweilers, chickens, saltwater aquariums, gardening.. love
> home grow vegi's and fruits


Why can't you read Cindy? Do the words get all blurry after the wine and beer??


----------



## cathiesue (Jul 4, 2012)

Big reader here. I like mysteries, biographies and books about farming and farm animals. I read lots of young adult stuff. Hunger Games, The Scorpio Races lots of stuff. Just finished READY PLAYER ONE by Ernest Cline. It's kindaof about a video game but more a tribute to being a geek in the late 70's and 80's. It made me nostalgic for Member's Only jackets, John Hughes movies and Oingo Boingo. 
Also really enjoyed ROBOPOCOLYPSE by Daniel Wilson. He's from Tulsa, my home, he graduated from MIT with a degree in robotic engineering and he's writing books!


----------



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I are both avid readers. We both like mysteries (Agatha Christie), some historical novels (Ken Follet's Pillars of the Earth and the Ayla tales), and some comedy fiction (Janet Evanovich). 

I used to read a LOT of tech stuff during my engineering career, and some Louis L'Amour westerns for escapism after that. 

Now I am dabbling at doing some fiction writing and have a Post Apocalyptic novel posted on a small wiriter's forum. Hope to put that on prepared Society soon.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My reading takes me all over the place ... right now herbs and oils ... the next book who knows ... LOL

But one thing I know ... It must be a paper book ... the whole e~ book has not cought my eyes, as of yet ...


----------



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

I love it when I find a good series of books that I can't put down. I love Agatha Christie and also a set of fiction books by Christina Jones. I am also very interested in Tudor History books and read alot of chicklit. I'm not sure if anybody has heard of James Cordan but I am reading his autobiography at the moment.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

History, preferrably European medeval. Especially military.

And gardening stuff


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Just finished the 5o shades trilogy, not sure I'll be taking anything from that!!


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> My reading takes me all over the place ... right now herbs and oils ... the next book who knows ... LOL
> 
> But one thing I know ... It must be a paper book ... the whole e~ book has not cought my eyes, as of yet ...


I felt the same way about e-readers until hubby got me a Kindle, I've downloaded the Kindle App to my phone and now I am never without a book. A whole new level of dangerous....nothing gets done now and I sometimes answer my phone with the accent of whatever I'm reading!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm an avid reader. Books on military history - right now I'm 400 pages into volume one of the two volume biography of Adolf Hitler by John Tolland; and the magazines I subscribe to: America In WWII, Guns, American Handgunner, Backwoods Home, Field and Stream, Outdoor Life, and The Backwoodsman. Then there are the monthly magazines of my veterans groups: VFW, American Legion, AMVETS, Vietnam Veterans of America.
Whew!! I didn't realize there was that much 'till I wrote it down!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm reading the classics with my 19 year old son this Summer. Grimms Fairy Tails, Arabian Nights, Treasure Island, Swiss Family Robinson and others. It's been a great Summer because of the great books. Share your reading with those you love.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ricepaddydaddy you would like Orsen Scott Card. It's fiction (Enders game) but he used to be a military strategist do it reads like that. Amazing writer.


----------

